# Military transferees



## Chrisdawson26 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi I'm looking for anyone or any info of people who have transferred to the NZ Army recently. I know there was a recruitment drive last year and hopefully someone has made the move with advise?

Regards

Chris

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Chrisdawson26 said:


> Hi I'm looking for anyone or any info of people who have transferred to the NZ Army recently. I know there was a recruitment drive last year and hopefully someone has made the move with advise?
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


Hi there - welcome to the Forum.
Sorry - can't help much but hopefully someone out there will have more info.


----------



## Chrisdawson26 (Apr 9, 2013)

Cheers thanks, seems to be slow of the ground for any response

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Chrisdawson26 said:


> Cheers thanks, seems to be slow of the ground for any response
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


You're obviously in a small group. I don't think the NZ armed forces are very big. Let's put it this way - the standing joke is we have the only air force in the world with no planes!


----------



## Chrisdawson26 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ha Ha, selected few

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Chrisdawson26 (Apr 9, 2013)

What bout the army how big are they n do they have enough vets?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Chrisdawson26 said:


> What bout the army how big are they n do they have enough vets?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Here's their website NZ Army - Welcome
And here are all the vacancies for the military - Home | Defence Careers

I've been trying to persuade my son (a technical scuba diving instructor) to join the Navy - but he's having too much fun!


----------

